# Soap making newbie



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all, I'm very new to soap making but extremely excited about it! The pick shows how I put everything for my recipe together before I started with my 1st batch. The proof will be in the pudding tomorrow after taking them out of the Pringles containers... (Hold thumbs!!) 

Any tips or advice for me that could make or break my final product or make it extra special? Looking forward to read and share on this forum. Thanks so much!


Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome! Excellent choice on the Pringles containers  I think I can safely say that almost everyone here just loves looking at any pictures to do with soaping.

I put all my stuff on big plastic serving trays (like from a cafeteria), that contains any spills and makes clean up easier.

My only suggestion to you would be to swap out that scale for a digital scale ASAP!


----------



## scotsman (Jul 7, 2014)

I second that on the scale. Analog scales are far too inaccurate for soap making. I generally measure out my recipes in grams for more accuracy


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum......and to the soaping addiction! :wave:

 I agree with Seawolfe and Scotsman- swap out the analog scale for a digital scale. When it comes to weighing lye, you'll want to be as accurate as you can possibly get.


 Let us know how your soap came out!


 IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2014)

Using plastic serving trays is a good idea! Never thought of that. I just cover my area with a large piece of freezer paper, shiny side down, and tape it to the counter top. Then if I spill, just un-tape, roll up, and throw it away. Do you have gloves in the line up? I see the goggles and mask but can't tell if there are gloves in there. Digital scale is a definite as Seawolfe and Scotsman said. I can't wait to see your creations as they evolve!Welcome to the addiction, Lizettevdm23!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2014)

KristaY said:


> . I just cover my area with a large piece of freezer paper, shiny side down, and tape it to the counter top. Then if I spill, just un-tape, roll up, and throw it away.


 
 That's what I use for covering my workspace, too, only I tape mine shiny side up. 

IrishLass


----------



## thesoapmom (Jul 7, 2014)

Make sure your scale measures to .01 if you get a digital. Just bought a new digital one to find mine only measures fractions (1/4's and 1/8's). It sucks.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Lizette,

Welcome to the forum! I don't know what to suggest to make your soap extra special since I don't know what oils, etc you used. I like to use buttermilk when I'm doing something special for me. I love buttermilk in soap. :grin:

I'm looking forward to seeing your soap when you take it out of the mold.


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 7, 2014)

you definately need a set of digital scales, so much more accurate for everything.

As to special ingredients, well i think you need to read and research a lot, learn what each ingredient brings to the soap.
I dont think you have to have a huge list of expensive ingredients to make a beautiful bar of soap, though i suppose it helps if you have the money.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello and welcome! Looking forward to seeing your first soap!


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2014)

*Hi, and Welcome!*

Stick blender and scales.  Gloves.  Good lye calculator.  Safety first.  That covers what you need in addition to the stuff in the pic. 

And welcome to the addiction.  May as well go read the crazy soap person thread while you wait.  You, too, will be able to relate, lol.


----------



## Relle (Jul 7, 2014)

I would suggest you just use some basic oils and water for your first soaps - no scent or colour, so you get used to seeing how soap is made before you go using any special additives. Simple is best when learning - you still end up with soap, even if it's not fancy, then move on to adding colour, then scent.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions! Yes I do have the glove issue sorted  

And yes, I saw the current scale I have is going to be a problem so will definitely look into getting a digital one. Only a few more hours until I can reveal my 1st creation!!! Can't wait! 


Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok so here's the 1st batch! So chuffed!!! 
 now to wait FOREVER before I can test them 


Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 8, 2014)

Personally, I test my soaps at 2 weeks, but I keep firmly in mind that they aren't finished, not by a long shot. 

They look pretty darn cool, lass.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 8, 2014)

You guys have more patience then me, I test a scrap at just a couple days or as soon as it passes zap lol.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks!


Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's my second try/batch from yesterday. Can't wait to make more! 



Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 8, 2014)

my my my my those turned out so pretty!!! Thats really awesome. What did you use for the colors?


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks so much! Trust me I am just as surprised as you are hahaha! I used Paprica and coco. The first batch I used much more coco than the second, and in the second pic I used a little coco on half the soap mix and the other half I didn't colour. 


Lizette
- Soap newbie


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 8, 2014)

Great job! :clap: I wish my first soapies had looked as nice. 


 IrishLass


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2014)

They all look good and you got some nice swirls in the second batch.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 8, 2014)

What will you be putting into the big glass measuring cup on the bottom left?

Soap looks very nice.  Have you tried some of the scraps to see if you get bubbles?


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 9, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> What will you be putting into the big glass measuring cup on the bottom left?
> 
> Soap looks very nice.  Have you tried some of the scraps to see if you get bubbles?




Not yet but think I will today. The big glass cup is just as an extra for mixing or dirty spoons or whatever I find it useful for 


Lizette


----------



## scotsman (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice looking soaps. It would seem your first foray into soap making is a resounding success. Welcome to the addiction. I thoroughly annoy my fiancée and my son every time we go into a store because I instantly start looking for soap making ingredients or items that could possibly used as molds or positives for making silicone molds or soap stamps, lol! There are times that I even dream about soap.


----------

